# wild just grown pigeon legs are numb



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

hi i am yashpal 
i found a fully feathered baby wild pigeon fallen from its nest. it can fly but its legs are numb i mean they became sense less. it can move its legs but it cant stand on them. it cannot start its fly because it cant stand on them. but i left it from a height it flew for a hundred meters and fallen back to ground bcz it couldn't stand on ground. i kept it in a cardboard box stuffed with dried grass. it is drinking water but cant eat grains. i just opened its beak and i put some grains in its mouth its eating but if i just keep it in front of it its not eating. its been a one day its with me can help me plz..


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yashpal, thanks for your concern for this little guy and trying to help him out. Could be a few things going on, he could be young and has hurt himself in the fall, can fly a bit, but the injury has impeded the use of his legs. Being young would be another reason he is not eating on his own, as perhaps he has not learned to do so as yet and was still being feed by his parents. Can you post up a photo of him, as it will help us determine his age, here's how:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

We had another bird a short while ago like this, lost the use of her legs after injury, with a few weeks of care and support the injury healed and the use of the legs came back.

You can hand feed this little guy as you are doing, you can feed him small lentils, very small pieces of bread, and split yellow or green peas, make sure you keep water for him very close as he will need water to help digest the food. You can feed him 1-2 teaspoons, 3-4 times a day, try and give a mixture of food items, not just one kind, like only lentils. Here is a video clip showing how it is done:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

*thank u*

thanks for the information .... here i am sending 2 pics of it and tell me its age and how many days i must take care of it


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yashpal, it's kind of like I thought, a young bird that has fallen from its nest and hurt itself, and is approximately 4 weeks old. Even if his legs were working, he is too young to survive on his own, as mentioned, he has not learned to eat on his own yet, as he is too young for his parents to have taken him to start to show him how to do this. Please get him set up in a "donut" towel like in the link below, as it will take some time for his injuries to hopefully heal. Please have seed and water dishes where he just has to reach to try and drink or start to learn to eat.

You will have to hand feed him the food items as instructed, that he is drinking on his own is good, one less worry. If you can find some barley, whole wheat kernels or spelt seeds, you can mix these together with the small lentils and split green and yellow peas I mentioned before for a seed mix for him, but you will have to hand feed him until he eats well on his own, I would also feed him the very small pieces of bread I mentioned and have him peck at these, as it's important he recognizes bread as food.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=467722&postcount=6

Here are a few more links:

You can try this method as he may take to it as it will feel a little like it does when a parent feeds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FCE1IcT9pw&feature=related

_These links describe how to get them nuzzling and eating seeds. Also, you can spread some seeds around for them, so that you can make like you are hunting and pecking with them by crooking your forefinger and tapping at the seeds along with them. Also, start to keep a dish of seeds in their cage (no whole sunflower seeds, along with a small water dish,) as well as spreading some out in their cage for the to peck at. Some catch on pretty quick, with others it may take a bit of time, so be patient with them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522565&postcount=11 (information on how to get him to start to self water)
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=523350&postcount=16 feeding seeds
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=508006&postcount=3 feeding seeds
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=507810&postcount=2 feeding seeds_

Karyn


----------



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

thank u very very much for the information. i saw the video. i stay with my friends so i have many people to work for if. so we are working on it .

can u say how to find its gender just for naming it.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

yashpal.chowki said:


> can u say how to find its gender just for naming it.


With pigeons, until they are older it is very hard to tell whether it's a boy or a girl. Perhaps, in your language, there are names that are suitable for both a boy or a girl or you could name the little one in English, as there are many names in English that can used for boys and girls. In any event, I am sure you will think of a very nice name .

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Awww! (s)hes so cute!


----------



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

thank u very much ..........


----------



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

hi
today it got its leg movement back. it can stand on its legs but they are not yet strong. in a couple of days it will become OK. but it doesn't know how to eat and drink. we cannot leave it now. and also we want to tame it. 
we found its nest what about keeping it back. we heard that mother kills its babies if it senses human scent what do u say.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I will chime in here -- if the baby is doing well with you, and you'd like to keep it as a pet, I think that is best. The parents won't necessarily attack or reject it, but that is a possibility, and the bird is safe with you. 

It sounds like he or she is recovering well....learn as much as you can, and enjoy having a new feathered family member  

Others may disagree with this opinion, but I think if you can provide a good life for the little guy, then he is lucky to be with you.


----------



## yashpal.chowki (Sep 26, 2011)

thank u very much


----------

